# New Pics of Roger & Chocolate



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's some pics taken with my Camera phone I was very impressed 
how they turned out, though I'd share.

Roger 









Chocolate


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are good pics, Roger. Doesn't it just show, as well as you getting the pigeons just in the right setting, how well those cameras have propgressed.

Roger looks like my first feral friend, PP, and Chocolate seems to me from the shape of the head to have homer blood (can't see if there's any bands on them).

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Very good pictures. Both Roger and Chocolate are beautiful. I agree with John that Chocolate looks similar to a homer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Roger looks like my first feral friend, PP, and Chocolate seems to me from the shape of the head to have homer blood (can't see if there's any bands on them).
> John




Hi Roger,

Those are great pics. Those birds are beautiful and I like their names.



John, 

When I saw their pics, I immediately thought the same thing. Roger has the high forehead look like the ferals I have seen. Kind of a "Pumkin Head", and that is what I nicknamed Rosco!

Chocolate does look more like a homer, or have some homer blood.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are very beautiful birds and very nice pics.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I was just thinking about posting pictures of my MP, when I saw your post . 

Both are GREAT looking pigeons. I'm also impressed by the quality of the pictures, with them being taken with a camera phone.

Maybe I should try taking pictures of my MP with mine. Maybe he wouldn't freak out at the site of it, like he does with the camera .

Thanks for posting the pictures.
-hilly


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great names and very nice photos! That Roger is one handsome dude!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a feeling that brown one is a homer too - just by the shape of the head. That's how I find Bronson in with the ferals. Her head is shaped differently.

Lovely pigeons you have there. The one on the bed looks real comfy.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your new camera phone took really nice pictures. Roger and Chocolate are really beautiful.


----------



## Rogersnest (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks eveyone, Ya Roger is a good poser alright, You should see him when he goes after her....


----------

